# Sir Vape VapeCon 2016 Update News



## Sir Vape

*This will be a thread dedicated to the upcoming VapeCon 2016 event. All the news and info you will need on what Sir Vape has in store for you *

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Can't wait


----------



## Sir Vape

*Exclusive to Sir Vape we will see the launch of a brand new local juice at VapeCon 2016. More info to follow.*
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Vapor Maid will be making her debut at Vape Con 2016. Nom nom!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*VapeCon 2016 stock is starting to arrive daily at Sir Vape. A product list will be emailed out 25/26th August giving you idea of what will be available at our stand this year. There are some awesome items guys and we have been working hard to get them in. Stock will be extremely limited on some 

So how do I get this product list you ask??

Subscribe to our newsletter (bottom right hand corner of our website) and we will keep you updated on VapeCon news *
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy

So we decided to give a way some free stuff.

We have Tanks, Drippers, Shirts, Cotton Bacon, Juice and a Mod. plus plenty more.

Here are the rules.

Follow us on Instagram @sirvapeza and tag us with a selfie of you and your purchase that you have made from us on the day of VapeCon 2016. Every hour we will randomly choose one of the selfies and this person will be eligible for a prize. The winner per hour will be tagged back to come and collect his/her prize.

Prizes not claimed by the time the next draw takes place will be forfeited.

Prizes have been pre allocated to a time slot and will not be swapped out for anther prize. So make sure to follow us on Instagram as this is the only social media site we will be running the competition on.

Looking forward to seeing you all at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Alert The BBB Mod is returning to Sir Vape. Limited BAD Edition only at VapeCon 2016.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

One of the great brands we will be stocking at VapeCon 2016. They have given us a few items to giveaway so make sure you follow the giveaway post in this thread. We look forward to sharing with you some of our favourite Wotofo products

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shannon Els

I'm just going to wait for Vapecon to finish....so that i can enjoy all these amazing juices & products. Its the only it actually sucks not living in Joburg...EVER! Hopefully there will be coming coming to the Cape very soon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Caramia

Hi guys!
Will you be bringing some of these with:
*Authentic Chubby Gorilla 17ml Unicorn Bottles?*


----------



## Sir Vape

We have ordered but not sure if they will be here in time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64407


Does @Stroodlepuff have anything to do with super strudel?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64407



Snap {:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik

Geez... will you have some of the Vapecon stock available for us mere mortals who will not be able to make it?


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## dastrix550

phanatik said:


> Geez... will you have some of the Vapecon stock available for us mere mortals who will not be able to make it?


I share your pain!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Some of these have just landed. Should we bring them or not??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Bring them @Sir Vape - they look really cool!
Maybe I can put some 18mg menthol in and we can all have a good vape!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silver ill stand and video you vaping at 18mg ok

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64747
> 
> 
> Some of these have just landed. Should we bring them or not??


H3LL yeah!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

NCV Latest Creation Frozen will be available at Sir Vape at VapeCon 2016. Pop on over to our mini tasting station and test it out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64747
> 
> 
> Some of these have just landed. Should we bring them or not??


Why dont i see them on your website.


----------



## Kyli3boi

@Sir Vape When you say official vgod, what exactly will you bring of that? Need to work out my budget


----------



## Sir Vape

Kyli3boi said:


> @Sir Vape When you say official vgod, what exactly will you bring of that? Need to work out my budget



Caps, Tshirts etc etc etc ....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

There was Griffin, then there was the Griffin 25 and now ....




Pop on over to our stand and check this monster out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeez

Man i wish i was coming to vapecon. All these goodies. Hopefully there'll be some leftovers. Will pop by the shop next weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64791



Ooooh

Price??


----------



## Rude Rudi

Good lordy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

And of course the ever so trendy Minikin V1.5 from Asmodus will be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

Please tell me that you will have a white battery cover for me ?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 64747
> 
> 
> Some of these have just landed. Should we bring them or not??


You had me at "Some"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Sir Vape said:


> There was Griffin, then there was the Griffin 25 and now ....
> 
> View attachment 64789
> 
> 
> Pop on over to our stand and check this monster out


So I'll be needing one of these too mmm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We have managed to get our hands on some these in limited qtys. Haven't even been released on the market yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape

You have asked and we have delivered. The latest VGOD Trick Tank Pro RDTA is on its way to VapeCon 2016. Limited qtys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Sir Vape said:


> We have managed to get our hands on some these in limited qtys. Haven't even been released on the market yet
> 
> View attachment 64865


----------



## Kyli3boi

Sir Vape said:


> You have asked and we have delivered. The latest VGOD Trick Tank Pro RDTA is on its way to VapeCon 2016. Limited qtys
> 
> View attachment 64866



Price on this?


----------



## brotiform

Any price updates?

Gyrfalcon
Griffin25 plus
Moonshot 24


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sir Vape said:


> We have managed to get our hands on some these in limited qtys. Haven't even been released on the market yet
> 
> View attachment 64865


will u be selling them at vapecon? price?


----------



## Kyli3boi

Dont think @Sir Vape will get back to us as im sure they are very busy setting up for tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebeebee

My dash routes grow steady

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSmoke

Got to get me some of these, hope I bring enough  and don't break the bank. Starting the think I should leave the missus behind so that she can't nag me for buying too many goodies


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Guys


Just a quick one before VapeCon starts. Well we are here and busy setting up. The venue is awesome and all I can say is that you are in for one hell of a show. As promised here is a list of some of the items that we will have available at our stand. Please note a lot of these items have not been released on the market yet and are extremely limited so get to our stand pronto if you keen to get your hands on them.


Limited Edition Items

Wraith 80w Squonker Kit by Council Of Vapor

Therion DNA 75 Squonker Mod

Therion DNA 75w Italian Leather Edition

GeekVape Griffin 25mm Plus RTA

GeekVape Tsunami Plus 24mm RDA

GeekVape Avocado 24mm Bottom Airflow RDTA

VGod Pro Trick Tank RDTA

Vgod Pro Mech Mod

VGod Pro 150w Mod

Coil Art Azeroth RDTA

Wotofo Sapor V2 RDA in 22 or 25mm

Hohm Tech Slice 100w with 26650 Battery

VGod T- Shirts / Caps

Falcon 8 Bay Chargers


New Items

Snow Wolf 218

Council Of Vapor Tempest 200w

Minikin Switch Combo Black and White from Asmodus

RX 2/3 Bundle Deals

Pico Mega Bundle Deals

Ego Aio Box Kits

Evic Aio Kits

Mage RTA Black

Serpent Mini 25mm RTA

Limitless XL Tank

IPV 6X 200w Mod

Tomo 4 Bay Chargers

VGod Trick Tank Black

Lost Vape Halcyon 200w BF Mod

Smok Ultra 200w Black

Smok Guardian Sub Pipe Kit

Smok Mino 150w Kit

And more ….


International Juices

Essentials E-Juice Collection 60ml

One Hit Wonder

Super Strudel 60ml

Vapor Maid 60ml

Beard Vape Co. 60ml

Punch 60ml
Circus Cookie 60ml
Dipped 60ml
Ethos Rice Crispy 60ml
Pour House 60ml
Cotton Bacon Melange 60ml
Quantum Dark Matter 50ml
And more …
Local Juices
Kiff E-Juice Co. 50ml
Hazeworks 100ml
Original Criminal E-Juice 50ml
NCV Frozen 60ml
Urban Grape 50ml
Rogue Reserve
031 Juice Co.

See you all there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Wow, both the Therion and Wraith squonkers...
Choices, choices, choices...

I just hope there is enough stock by the time I get there...


----------



## incredible_hullk

wwwoooow...sqounkers delight...high 5 sir vape


----------



## Viper_SA

Curious to know if any Wraiths survived


----------

